# Rick from the Fray and FRHO in Denver



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All:

Multi state racing last night here in Denver. We had Rick and group from Ferndale ( Fray ) and Warren's group from SD and some from WY.

Fray/Superstock 

Volts 18
Track - Chris Byers - at www.slotcarmonsters.com

Group, 


First off, special thanks to Chris B for scrambling until the last minute to host this great event. Everything was ready to go for a great night of racing.


Thanks to Brett and Chris who opted to sit out of the SuperStock race so that Pat and ?? could race. They were late arrivals and new racers couldn't be added once the race was underway. Great show of sportmanship.


With all that said, here's the result of the opening Super Stock race (3min per lane).


Some incredibly tight racing as you can see in the results, several racers grouped in various bunches.


I must say some of the cleanest racing I have seen in a long time. Very very few come offs.


The 2nd race was a series of Fray-style team races. Results of that race to follow.


- FastPhil



Racers
Total
Pos

Geoff
89
1

Ron
88.97
2

Rick
88.64
3

Warren
87
4

Jon Voxxer
86
5

Phillip
84.52
6

Karl
84.57
7

Chris B / Serge
83
8

Fred
82
9

Serge
81
10

Al
799.33
11

Matt
79.08
12

Cedric
79.28
13

AJ
77
14

Aaron
76
15

Brett / Pat
75
16

Jim
74
17

Joe
72
18

Steve
71
19

Sheldon
62
20

Jack
60
21

Voxxer


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------

